
Ask HN: Platform to stream and record classes for free? - micouay
Hi! I&#x27;m a high school student. Schools in our country have just been closed and I and my classmates (not the whole school, just under 35 people) would like to attend classes online.<p>The only thing we need is a FREE service to stream and record classes (we can store then on Google Drive). It would also be great if it was like a conference call so that we can talk but a live chat is enough.<p>Our school doesn&#x27;t have a G Suite account and I&#x27;m not sure if we can create a throwaway account. Getting our headmaster&#x27;s approval might take days or weeks as they&#x27;re not really into tech, so there&#x27;s might be now way to create an official school account. Every day counts as we have our final exams in May.<p>Which platform would you recommend?
======
tech234a
While I have not had experience with using these products for classes, you do
have a few options that I can think of that are available for free.

\- Discord Go Live streams were just increased from 10 to 50 participants. I
don’t know if there is any way to record those.

\- Twitch. One-way streams with chat. Note that stream recording must be
turned on in your account settings, and I believe that recordings are only
kept for seven days in most cases, but can be exported to a YouTube channel.

\- Skype. These can be recorded.

\- YouTube live streams may also be useful for one-way streaming with chat.
Streams can easily be hosted from the YouTube mobile app (phone number
verification might be required).

Good luck with your classes!

